# Plant ID



## billionzz (Apr 9, 2005)

Could someone please ID this plant for me?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's a _Ludwigia_. Probably _L. repens_.


----------



## billionzz (Apr 9, 2005)

Sorry I posted in the wrong place. I didn't see any old threads here so I thought I should post in the general forum.

What happens to the old plant ID threads?

Bill


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

They are all still there. I think it has to do with your preferences. I believe you can set it so you can see them all.


----------



## billionzz (Apr 9, 2005)

Me and another member where having a discussion as to what this plant is. After doing an image search on Ludwigia repens, it appears that this plant is Ludwigia repens x Ludwigia arcuata.

Thanks for your help and getting me headed in the right direction.

Bill


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Is that from me Bill? If it is, then its Ludwigia palustris. Arcuata is more needle like.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

He's talking about the hydrid, but I don't think it's that. It's hard to tell from the photo, but _L. palustris_ is more like it.


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

The plants came from me. I feel like they are actually Rotala macrandra "Green". I've got Ludwigia repens in the same tank, and they look similar in coloration, but very different in leaf size, shape, etc. Also, the reds in the ludwigia are more magenta-ish than this plant.

-Dustin


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

> The plants came from me. I feel like they are actually Rotala macrandra "Green".


Definitely not. There's absolutley no question that that's a _Ludwigia_. It's either _repens_, _palustris_ (most likely) or one of the hybrids. Photos of all of them are in the Plant Finder.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Looks just like the L. palustris I have collected in the wild here.


----------



## billionzz (Apr 9, 2005)

At least I learned something today, I didn't know that there was that many hybrids out there.

Here are a couple of links as to why I thought it was Ludwigia repens x Ludwigia arcuata.

http://www.israquarium.co.il/Plants/Ludwigia repens x arcuata.html
http://www.biofil.pl/Rosliny/Akwariowe/Pictures/Maxi/ludwarc.jpg

But if you think it is L. palustris, thats what I will go with.

Do you know how they go about making the hybrids?
If you grew Ludwigia repens and Ludwigia arcuata right beside each other in the same tank, could you end up with the cross?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I am confused Cavan, are you saying it does look like palustris or it doesn't? Bill has bought lots of plants from me, and if he bought this from me I could say it is definetly palustris, because I no longer sell repens, even though I call it that on my WEB site. It has to be one or the other, definetly not arcuata.

I didn't know palustris and arcuata were hybrids. I thought they were separate species, or natural variants. It looks exactly like the palustris I import and sell.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Here we go again... those two pictures Bill, one from Tula look nothing like the arcuata I know and you see in many aquascaping contests. The emersed growth is short, round leaves that come to a point like this:










and then it grows out under water to have VERY thin red leaves like this:










or like this:










The leaves are as thin as Didiplis.


----------



## billionzz (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi Robert,

I bought this plant from another member.

But I did get some Rotala mac. in from you today and it looks good.

Bill


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks Bill, I apprediate that, but I wasn't looking for praise, I was trying to help. Can you see the diffrence in these pictures of arcuata? It looks more like Didiplis than Ludwigia.


----------



## billionzz (Apr 9, 2005)

Yes I can see the difference between it and arcuata. Arcuata's leaves are longer and thinner. The replens are rounder, that's why when I did an image search on google trying to see if there was anything that looked like this plant and the Ludwigia repens x arcuata was about as close as I could find. Even the Ludwigia palustris leaves look a little rounder than the plant I have but some of the plants on the web have the same name but look different. So it's hard for me to tell and I'm leaning towards the more experienced opinions here.

Bill


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think Bill's plant looks like most like palustris.



> I didn't know palustris and arcuata were hybrids. I thought they were separate species, or natural variants.


They are seperate species. There are, however, hybrids of a few Ludwigias out there. The most common ones are repens x arcuata and palustris x repens.

All you have to do to create one of them is to pollinate the flower of one with the flower of another. The hybrid repens x arcuata hybrid has the pollen from acruata. If you pollinated an arcuata flower with repens pollen, you would get something different.


----------

